# Curious as to price



## BossPlowMaster

I put in a bid on this complex and I was just wondering what some of you would charge. I bid the entire lot from 2" trigger to 5.9" at a "per push" rate and anything 6" or over hourly. $55/hr/truck $80/hr/man $80/hr/tractor &blower and $75/hr/skidsteer. If you want to further check it out, the address is 1600 W. 20th Ave. Oshkosh, WI 54902


----------



## Buswell Forest

The whole parking lot in the picture? Not just a part? Including the back side loading docks?
I hope you have more than a truck, 47" blower, and skid steer.

These types of accounts usually get bid seasonally, all inclusive. 
Also, the pricing you laid out is confusing.. $55/hr truck & $80/man? 

I don't know Oshkosh, but the per push & hourly combo is odd for any bid out east.

Need more info.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Buswell Forest;1816352 said:


> Also, the pricing you laid out is confusing.. $55/hr truck & $80/man?
> 
> I don't know Oshkosh, but the per push & hourly combo is odd for any bid out east.
> 
> Need more info.


Agreed.....


----------



## Frank's

To plow this lot efficiently you will need a larger front end loader or loader backhoe with a pusher plus access to bulk salt. 

We plow quite a few accounts for nationals in Wisconsin and they always are awarded by seasonal pricing, all inclusive.

I also hope you have more equipment than you quoted, backup equipment is a must.

Your rates are confusing also, please provide more info.


----------



## dieselss

You'll be there for days with that setup if that's all you got


----------



## Defcon 5

2" Trigger....Are those their specs or yours??


----------



## BossPlowMaster

There is more equipment than i have listed. my question was what would YOU charge. and as i said anything over 6" is hourly because of the change in difficulty. I gave hourly prices to you for some referance on local pricing.


----------



## Buswell Forest

That is a whole lot of work. Access roads, loading docks, parking lot, sidewalks....
Need some serious equipment, imo, two 5 yard loaders pushing 20' boxes...two 8611 equipped F550 with salters, and sidewalk crew..

Shot in the dark: $1700 per push.


----------



## grandview

At least a 150 k for the season with salt .salt only extra charge


----------



## jrs.landscaping

180k for the season

3 loaders

2 skids

1 one ton

4 man sidewalk crew

My .02


----------



## MatthewG

Did you bid this to Rabine in Chicago??????


----------



## Buswell Forest

Looks like my per push was $2300 off! Big job!


----------



## Whiffyspark

Is it the entire lot roads and everything?

Or just the little grey area in front of the target lol


----------



## Defcon 5

jrs.landscaping;1817358 said:


> 180k for the season
> 
> 3 loaders
> 
> 2 skids
> 
> 1 one ton
> 
> 4 man sidewalk crew
> 
> My .02


Jr I like you...I honestly do....But 3 Loaders is a bit of over kill......:waving:



grandview;1817339 said:


> At least a 150 k for the season with salt .salt only extra charge


That site in this neck of the woods would go for 35k to 40 k for the season....All inclusive...Walks, Plowing, Salting.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Defcon 5;1817427 said:


> Jr I like you...I honestly do....But 3 Loaders is a bit of over kill......:waving:
> 
> That site in this neck of the woods would go for 35k to 40 k for the season....All inclusive...Walks, Plowing, Salting.....


Michigan must not get many nor'easters, the type that dump 1-2' of wet snow at a time. 40k for target yes, for the whole complex, I'd rather stay home and lose money


----------



## Defcon 5

jrs.landscaping;1817431 said:


> Michigan must not get many nor'easters, the type that dump 1-2' of wet snow at a time. 40k for target yes, for the whole complex, I'd rather stay home and lose money


Received 97" of snow this year.......We handled it just fine.....I would not want to dedicate that much Iron to that site.We would never get the price to justify such an Equipment outlay..But, that's the Great thing about this business....You do it the way you see fit....:salute:


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Defcon 5;1817433 said:


> Received 97" of snow this year.......We handled it just fine.....I would not want to dedicate that much Iron to that site.We would never get the price to justify such an Equipment outlay..But, that's the Great thing about this business....You do it the way you see fit....:salute:


For 40k I can see not dedicating multiple units.........


----------



## Defcon 5

jrs.landscaping;1817435 said:


> For 40k I can see not dedicating multiple units.........


I agree...This Market is pretty Beat Down.....

To the OP.....Since im sure your bidding this through a National or someone that has the contract from a National.....I have no Clue what your pricing is up in your neck of the woods.....But, im gonna lay a guess anyway....That account is gonna go for $50k or less on an all inclusive bid.....Please keep us posted on the progress on your bid.....


----------



## cet

Does anyone know how many acres this is.
As bad as the market is here I'm sure no one would do it for 40k.


----------



## Buswell Forest

@ $40k all inclusive, I don't see how you can make any money. Fuel, salt & sand, payroll, insurance, repairs, payments on equipment.....no thanks.
I have never tried such a complex, but I wouldn't consider it for less than $70,000.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

You all make me laugh! The lot isnt THAT big. Im posting the specs of the lot. You may think I am crazy but I have 3 trucks dedicated to this, 1 skid, crew of 4 shovelers and 1 tractor blower. For you who say a loader with a 20' pusher, you would take longer than me considering there isnt a staight 20' push anywhere. Not trying to insult anyone, but I ran the numbers like 10 times and it comes out to $2000 per push, not including salt. I asked for what you would charge, not what you would use for equipment. Thanks to the ones who have put in valuable input on this.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Here is the specs sheet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

haha...love target


----------



## Defcon 5

Im getting pretty old...........No chance in hell I could see that.....


Is that what they are looking for.... A Per Push...Per App on Salt...


Im curious as to how you end up on this bid.....Keep us posted


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BossPlowMaster;1817555 said:


> You all make me laugh! The lot isnt THAT big. Im posting the specs of the lot. You may think I am crazy but I have 3 trucks dedicated to this, 1 skid, crew of 4 shovelers and 1 tractor blower. For you who say a loader with a 20' pusher, you would take longer than me considering there isnt a staight 20' push anywhere. Not trying to insult anyone, but I ran the numbers like 10 times and it comes out to $2000 per push, not including salt. I asked for what you would charge, not what you would use for equipment. Thanks to the ones who have put in valuable input on this.


Those two answer go together. as far a 20ft pusher, I would agree not to have one that large. Loader, Yes !!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;1817558 said:


> Im getting pretty old...........No chance in hell I could see that.....
> 
> Is that what they are looking for.... A Per Push...Per App on Salt...
> 
> Im curious as to how you end up on this bid.....Keep us posted


too fuzzy to zoom in on, looks like 400K in parking and 1600 sqft of walks


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1817560 said:


> Those two answer go together. as far a 20ft pusher, I would agree not to have one that large. Loader, Yes !!!!


Well......Since he is looking for opinions on price.....Whats yours???

One more question to all out there.....Do you all know who the Main Contract holder is on Most of the Targets in the US....Im not talking the guy that has it 2nd or 3rd down the line....


----------



## dieselss

Well you asked a question and got answers. And your upset cause you didn't get the right ones. Someone needs a tissue


----------



## Whiffyspark

Defcon 5;1817563 said:


> Well......Since he is looking for opinions on price.....Whats yours???
> 
> One more question to all out there.....Do you all know who the Main Contract holder is on Most of the Targets in the US....Im not talking the guy that has it 2nd or 3rd down the line....


Brickman had them last I believe. I know they have HD and lowes again this year. At least in our area. Who has them this year?


----------



## BossPlowMaster

This might be better.







And as far as I am concerned, Ive already put the bid in for it. I was curious to see what PS members would charge for a lot this size...I already know what I would charge. So no I don't need a tissue. Im not getting anything out of you telling me what you would charge. $figure was all I was asking


----------



## Defcon 5

Whiffyspark;1817565 said:


> Brickman had them last I believe. I know they have HD and lowes again this year. At least in our area. Who has them this year?


Nope.........Im not gonna say it in a public forum....They have had them for a while....They keep it a pretty good secret....By the time a Target or a Lowes or whatever gets down to you or me its been through a few hands


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlowMaster;1817569 said:


> This might be better.
> View attachment 136354
> 
> And as far as I am concerned, Ive already put the bid in for it. I was curious to see what PS members would charge for a lot this size...I already know what I would charge. So no I don't need a tissue. Im not getting anything out of you telling me what you would charge. $figure was all I was asking


Good Luck with your Bid..........Keep us posted......


----------



## dieselss

Well Mr boss. Have you taken into account that bidding is proprietary and done people don't wanna give out that kinda info? You never stated your prices as of yet. Si people will just give out b/s numbers for spite. And just as a side note....asking for bidding help on a pubic forum you'll get all kinda answers good or bad


----------



## BossPlowMaster

dieselss;1817574 said:


> Well Mr boss. Have you taken into account that bidding is proprietary and done people don't wanna give out that kinda info? You never stated your prices as of yet. Si people will just give out b/s numbers for spite. And just as a side note....asking for bidding help on a pubic forum you'll get all kinda answers good or bad


actually I did give my amount out, and as i just finished stating, i already bid this so its not like i am asking what i should bid this for. I was seeing what the market was at.
If youre going to act like a lawn site guy, go back to lawnsite. If not, the last time i checked...there are these things called respect and manners and quite franlky i find it sad, that me an 18 year old has to explain it to someone i should be looking up to.


----------



## dieselss

You gave numbers we all said it wasn't correct. But We don't know your market place. As stated many times around here prices are different region to region. 
So you bid it, put pen to paper, submitted it. Then you ask what would you charge. That's like cart before horse. 
Yes there are manners and elders and respect. But you asking for "help" and not giving all the info will get you the wrong info all the time.
What's age got to do with it? It's business. Not personal just business. You wanna make money or loose it?


----------



## dieselss

And what is your per push rate? That you never stated


----------



## BossPlowMaster

$2000 per push, up to 6"..not including salt. Hourly over 6" also not including salt. I didnt put the cart before the horse, my post was asking what the members of plowsite what they would charge. It doesnt really matter to me what equipment you use or what ever because i am just trying to see what the spand of prices are. ---Long story short, i am not looking for bidding help, just a pick your brain kind of post.


----------



## dieselss

Understand......


----------



## cet

I did a rough calculation on Google Earth and came up with close to 10 acres.

40K is crazy.

$2,000/push plus salt seems like a good price to me. If I read the chart right they say only 247,000 sq', I think there is more there then that.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

cet;1817627 said:


> I did a rough calculation on Google Earth and came up with close to 10 acres.
> 
> 40K is crazy.
> 
> $2,000/push plus salt seems like a good price to me. If I read the chart right they say only 247,000 sq', I think there is more there then that.


i agree that i think there is more. If i have time i will outline and put up a pic of exactly what needs to be done here. Then you all will have a way better idea.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would say 24 to 2700 per push. 

Two loaders with a 14 and 16, one skid with 10ft. No assigned pick ups. 4 man walk crew for walks and around back.


----------



## grandview

Up to 6 inches,is the storm total or per push only? So if you get 2 inches and stop snowing and you plow everything and it starts again an hour later is it the full push price again?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grandview;1817655 said:


> Up to 6 inches,is the storm total or per push only? So if you get 2 inches and stop snowing and you plow everything and it starts again an hour later is it the full push price again?


That would never happen.......lol

The contract should clearly spell that out scenario


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cet;1817627 said:


> I did a rough calculation on Google Earth and came up with close to 10 acres.
> 
> 40K is crazy.
> 
> $2,000/push plus salt seems like a good price to me. If I read the chart right they say only 247,000 sq', I think there is more there then that.


Something about those numbers has been bugging me. I bet the bid is only part of that parking lot. That's why its broke out. Example is shown in the video links I share earlier. The business to the right would be responsible for their half of the shared lot.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

here is the outline for what needs to be done.
View attachment Target Complex.pdf


----------



## grandview

My bid sounds about right.


----------



## buildinon

You better go out there and make sure that they gave you the right measurements for that lot. Using findlotsize and going off of your pdf spec's I came up with a little over 11 acres of plowable area. That is just a rough estimate, not down to every little turn and burn. 11 acres is roughly 479160 sqft. which would take you 4-5 tons of salt alone in your bid price after you plow. That is on a storm where there was light traffic and you were able to scrape the majority of the compacted snow off of the pavement. Now take a rough storm and double that for compacted drive lanes. Did you add in lane plow time while the store is open to keep customer flow moving? If not then that could bite you in the backside real hard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The more info that OP supplies, the more suspecting questions are raised.


----------



## Longae29

Targets are almost always only responsible for front side and behind their stores, and malls are rarely responsible for areas around target, I'd be very surprised if this whole complex was really to be bid as one. For the record a case skidsteer with small pusher and truck were used for target last year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Longae29;1817854 said:


> Targets are almost always only responsible for front side and behind their stores, and malls are rarely responsible for areas around target, I'd be very surprised if this whole complex was really to be bid as one. For the record a case skidsteer with small pusher and truck were used for target last year


That sounds more like what I've been saying and I see around here. I highly doubt its the whole place.

OP do you really think your going to stack 500K of snow in 3 places?


----------



## Ne1

Wish I got $80/per man hour...


----------



## jrs.landscaping

1olddogtwo;1817856 said:
 

> OP do you really think your going to stack 500K of snow in 3 places?


I don't think there will be much in the way of stacking with only a skid on site.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1817856 said:


> That sounds more like what I've been saying and I see around here. I highly doubt its the whole place.
> 
> OP do you really think your going to stack 500K of snow in 3 places?


In the OPs original post I believe he said the whole complex.....The Bid specs he posted were for only Target....

If its only for the Target portion of the lot....Im saying that will go for $1000-$1300 per push....I know...You can all call me crazy and out of my mind...I sure hope the OP gets the Job...But im betting he wont....

I think we need to start a pool..


----------



## Longae29

Defcon 5;1817928 said:


> In the OPs original post I believe he said the whole complex.....The Bid specs he posted were for only Target....
> 
> If its only for the Target portion of the lot....Im saying that will go for $1000-$1300 per push....I know...You can all call me crazy and out of my mind...I sure hope the OP gets the Job...But im betting he wont....
> 
> I think we need to start a pool..


Always have to wonder if anyone else took the address and contacted the property manager after someone took to the 'net to learn how to bid....


----------



## Defcon 5

Longae29;1817933 said:


> Always have to wonder if anyone else took the address and contacted the property manager after someone took to the 'net to learn how to bid....


Yup......So whats your Bid on this Curious to "What You Would Charge" Thread..............:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Longae29;1817933 said:


> Always have to wonder if anyone else took the address and contacted the property manager after someone took to the 'net to learn how to bid....


Bid placed for 1999.99 and the 1st three gains of salt are free

Im sure it has.......I'm very sure.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Hahaha i love you all:laughing::laughing:


----------

